# Core Aeration and overseeding



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't buy kentucky 31, whatever you do. Get tall fescue. Rebel is supposedly the best.

Also, you may want to have your landscaper run his dethatcher over your own before aerating.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

He won't do dethatching anymore...I planned on doing it but don't have the time or energy to rake it all up...may do that in the spring.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

gone_fishing said:


> He won't do dethatching anymore...I planned on doing it but don't have the time or energy to rake it all up...may do that in the spring.


Dethatching is an important part of lawn health. You may want to consider another landscaper.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

We had our lawn dethatched this past spring. It cost a lot more than I anticipated and I was reluctant to do it but we did and it made a big difference with our lawn this year. Of course, we had an incredible rainy spring and summer but our lawn was full and green all year long. Typically there had been thin areas and some dying grass even when we watered regularly. It was well worth the mone in the long run if you are serious about your lawn.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

rtibbs4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had our lawn dethatched this past spring. It cost a lot more than I anticipated and I was reluctant to do it but we did and it made a big difference with our lawn this year. Of course, we had an incredible rainy spring and summer but our lawn was full and green all year long. Typically there had been thin areas and some dying grass even when we watered regularly. It was well worth the mone in the long run if you are serious about your lawn.


Next time, you can rent a dethatcher from Home Depot or other, and split the cost with a neighbor, and go to town without having to pay someone to do it.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jul 5, 2008)

*de-thatch*

Hi,

We had done that in the past with an aerator but just didn't have the time this time and we didn't want to wait but typically we try to do it ourselves.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Just an update...I had the aeration done and put down 75# of top notch seed and starter fertilizer. Invested the time to water for 2 weeks. I didn't notice the grass come up but the lawn is very thick and looks amazing. In the spring I plan on renting a power rake to dethatch. At that point I will put down 100# of seed and mix some peat moss into the grass.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

gone_fishing said:


> Just an update...I had the aeration done and put down 75# of top notch seed and starter fertilizer. Invested the time to water for 2 weeks. I didn't notice the grass come up but the lawn is very thick and looks amazing. In the spring I plan on renting a power rake to dethatch. At that point I will put down 100# of seed and mix some peat moss into the grass.


In the spring, I would not put down any more seed and just let the existing grass grow and get thick. If you see thin areas, then I would put down the seed come next fall.


----------

